# Duck Tournament



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I think some of you are missing the point that regardless of there being a contest or not many guys will be out that morning trying to shoot as many birds as the law allows.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Why so early in the season??? 

Everybody know that there are no ducks in W MI until .... nevermind.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

BC If he waits until the split the westside wont have any ducks remember!!!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree with caddis on the making whatever out of your outing. I also think jimmy gretzinger put it best. We all may agree or disagree but as hunters and fisherman we need to put our differences aside and back each other right or wrong and not fight among each other. Anti hunters love watching us all fight each other for their ultimate cause. We just need more participation when its really needed.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

sswhitelightning said:


> I agree with caddis on the making whatever out of your outing. I also think jimmy gretzinger put it best. We all may agree or disagree but as hunters and fisherman we need to put our differences aside and back each other right or wrong and not fight among each other. Anti hunters love watching us all fight each other for their ultimate cause. We just need more participation when its really needed.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

in the famous words of Rodney King...."can't we all just get along?" :evilsmile


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Reading this, the orriginal post person feels he is being bashed. I think this thread is a realy good forum. The people posting concerns are just thinking out of the box or from a knowledgeable point. I dont see them as getting digs in at anyone (unless I missed one or two??) 
I think that this a a good example of us waterfowl hunters putting in there $.02
So have your contest, share with the group the concerns here and weigh what could or maynot happen. 
This is all good input. 
Good luck...


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

Just my two cents worth... I'm not a big fan of any hunting or fishing contests. Biggest deer in camp amongst buddies is one thing, but organized tourneys with prizes and such IMHO promotes over-harvest and wanton waste in many cases. If the prizes are attractive enough I suspect there is a lot of participation from people who really have little to no interest in utilizing the harvest. At the end of the day, again IMHO, I think our strongest argument against the "anti's" is wise stewardship of the resource. Protecting, promoting and 100% utilization of what you catch and kill. Period.


----------

